# Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines.. Virus?



## vul320 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello there. I'm trying to install "Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines" that I purchased at local EB, but during the install (CD1) I got a message from my Trend Micro Anti-virus saying that the execuable file "Vampire.exe" has a Trojan virus in it. I ignored it and keep going. At the end of install, I realised that Vampire.exe is the file to start the game. 

I re-installed it, this time with anti-virus turned-off. Everything seemed ok the game started with no problem. However I cannot leave the Antivirus program off forever, so I make a backup copy of that Vampire.exe somewhere in the same HDD. When I re-activate antivirus, the same thing happened again. Both the launch and backup vampire.exe were located by it and being placed in "Quarantine". 

That's new as I have never encountered such problem. Funny thing is when I download your "sysSpec" and ran it, it crashed everytime. 

So here is my hand-typed spec


CPU – Intel E6750 Duel core
RAM – 3,5G DDR2 800 Transcend
Video Card(s) – ASUS 8400GS PCI-Express 512MB
Hard Drive(s) – WD 500GB SATA II 
Operating System - Windows XP Pro 


Still can't believe to find a virus in a retailed CD-ROM game... Help!


----------

